# Has anyone figured out where CC cloud library appears in CC Classic



## dws2384 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cannot find much information on this online. Hoping we can help each other. 

I did the conversion process and added my library in CC (cloud) 
I set keep copy of local file and set this to an external HD 
I am okay with using CC cloud to store images and do basic edits across devices. my question is this. 

1) Say I want to do something in CC Classic thats not available in CC cloud. Where do I find these images?
2) Since I am storing all my images locally as well in CC cloud will CC classic find this link or will it actually download full resolution files for me to edit (this would seem very stupid, especially with my 89mb A7rii files) 
3) Right now it seems like a mess because my images are already present in CC classic and now cloud. Im guessing eventually I would have to delete the old CC classic library or im going to have doubles of everything? or is it smart enough to realize these links


----------



## tspear (Oct 19, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> Cannot find much information on this online. Hoping we can help each other.
> 
> I did the conversion process and added my library in CC (cloud)
> I set keep copy of local file and set this to an external HD
> ...



1. You don't. use Photoshop CC which can access the could storage and share the image back there. Not sure how good that workflow is yet.
2. No, Classic is not designed to be used this way.
3. Yes, it is a mess.

Tim


----------



## dws2384 (Oct 19, 2017)

tspear said:


> 1. You don't. use Photoshop CC which can access the could storage and share the image back there. Not sure how good that workflow is yet.
> 2. No, Classic is not designed to be used this way.
> 3. Yes, it is a mess.
> 
> Tim



Yes, seems like a huge PITA, wish they had of released it when it was not a half-baked product.

So if im understanding this correctly If I want to work in an original in CC classic its going to download the full resolution image from the cloud even though it already resides locally on my machine? Then this file is just in a cache? or where does it go?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 19, 2017)

The local CC copies are stored inside the catalog on your external hard drive. Whether they are used or not during editing is anyone guess at this stage.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> So if im understanding this correctly If I want to work in an original in CC classic its going to download the full resolution image from the cloud even though it already resides locally on my machine? Then this file is just in a cache? or where does it go?



No, you do not understand correctly. Lightroom Classic always works with local copies. If there is an image in the cloud that Lightroom Classic has not downloaded yet, it will do so at the next sync. If Lightroom Classic already has a local copy of the image, it will not download the image again.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 20, 2017)

Lightroom Classic doesn't use images in the cloud. I don't think it will download anything, you have to export the file from LR CC (Cloud) and import into Classic locally. - I could be wrong though as I haven't looked into it that far yet, maybe they can share file information across their catalogs ?


----------



## tspear (Oct 20, 2017)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Lightroom Classic doesn't use images in the cloud. I don't think it will download anything, you have to export the file from LR CC (Cloud) and import into Classic locally. - I could be wrong though as I haven't looked into it that far yet, maybe they can share file information across their catalogs ?


Based on the blog postings, not having installed the software, no you cannot share files between them.

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Lightroom Classic doesn't use images in the cloud. I don't think it will download anything, you have to export the file from LR CC (Cloud) and import into Classic locally. - I could be wrong though as I haven't looked into it that far yet, maybe they can share file information across their catalogs ?



Lightroom Classic will download every image that is added to a synched collection. So if you add an image to that collection in Lightroom CC, Lightroom Mobile or Lightroom Web, then Lightroom Classic will download it.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Lightroom Classic will download every image that is added to a synched collection. So if you add an image to that collection in Lightroom CC, Lightroom Mobile or Lightroom Web, then Lightroom Classic will download it.


Two asterisks:

* True if you have sync'ing turned on; you can choose to turn it off if you want isolation

* Only one Classic catalog can sync (per account).

Of course, Classic users really should have only one catalog, but I know some do not.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> * True if you have sync'ing turned on



If you don't have sync'ing on, then you don't have synced collections...


----------



## dws2384 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Two asterisks:
> 
> * True if you have sync'ing turned on; you can choose to turn it off if you want isolation
> 
> ...




So let me see if I understand this mess. 




I take a raw file and add it to lightroom CC while choosing to keep a local copy 
The raw is backed up to adobe’s servers
In CC I add the raw file to a collection that is synced to Classic
I decide I want to add one of the new selective mask edits. 
I open Classic and that file is synced to the collection from CC. 
Classic now downloads the raw file to my computer although it is already there from step 1? Or does it just download the smart preview for editing?
This edit is synced back to the photo in CC even though I can’t make changes to this specific mask because its not available there or will CC not even render it at all


Thanks


----------



## OogieM (Oct 20, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Of course, Classic users really should have only one catalog, but I know some do not.


I'm one of the multiple catalog folks. Reason is I have a single catalog for my personal photos and a second one for all the photos I am cataloging for the Historical Society.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> I take a raw file and add it to lightroom CC while choosing to keep a local copy
> 
> 1. The raw is backed up to adobe’s servers



Yes but... I think terminology is important, it is MOVED to the Cloud, and you get to keep a copy, but the cloud is considered the master.  It sounds like nit-picking but it helps to understand a lot of what happens if you think that way.  Clients are just momentary views and/or edits of an image, they are unimportant, you can just destroy the client and nothing happens; it is all about the cloud copy.



dws2384 said:


> 2. In CC I add the raw file to a collection that is synced to Classic



Well no.  If you are sync'ing with Classic, then all of Lightroom CC is sync'd to classic for items you ingest in Lightroom CC. At least as best I can tell.  It is only the reverse that is selective (images added to Classic are only sync'd, and then only smart previews, if added to a Mobile collection).



dws2384 said:


> 3. I decide I want to add one of the new selective mask edits
> 4. I open Classic and that file is synced to the collection from CC.
> 5. Classic now downloads the raw file to my computer although it is already there from step 1? Or does it just download the smart preview for editing?



When you added it to LR CC, it is immediately sync'd to CLassic (if online and available).  How long that takes is about internet speed but you should not have to do anything to make it happen (unless you had paused sync). 



dws2384 said:


> 6. This edit is synced back to the photo in CC even though I can’t make changes to this specific mask because its not available there or will CC not even render it at all


I can't answer that, as I do not really understand what happens to incompatible editing features.  I do not think they are lost, but I do not know how they appear in CC.

This is the fairly straightforward part (except the last); where it gets twisted is by mixing and matching things, for example migrating a Classic catalog is different from what you describe, as all of it goes up at once (yet retains its folder structure).    Editing originals (e.g. in photoshop).  Moving/removing originals.  There are also limitations, like file size, in classic that are not in Lightroom CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> So let me see if I understand this mess.
> 
> I take a raw file and add it to lightroom CC while choosing to keep a local copy
> The raw is backed up to adobe’s servers
> ...


6: Yes, if you keep a local copy in Lightroom CC, then you will have two copies if you add the image to a collection that is synched with Lightroom Classic. Lightroom Classic will not know about that copy.
7: Range Mask will not be visible in Lightroom CC. If you use it with a graduated filter, you will see the filter but not the range mask fine tuning of the filter.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> 7: Range Mask will not be visible in Lightroom CC. If you use it with a graduated filter, you will see the filter but not the range mask fine tuning of the filter.



Sorry, I have to correct that statement. Apparently it took a bit longer to sync. The Range Mask will be visible in Lightroom CC too.


----------



## dws2384 (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> 6: Yes, if you keep a local copy in Lightroom CC, then you will have two copies if you add the image to a collection that is synched with Lightroom Classic. Lightroom Classic will not know about that copy.
> 7: Range Mask will not be visible in Lightroom CC. If you use it with a graduated filter, you will see the filter but not the range mask fine tuning of the filter.



Thanks very much for the clarification. Its all starting to make sense. I think the workflow is manageable besides the duplicate downloads. Just want to be clear that Classic will download the full raw file and not just the smart preview? Would it affect anything if I just periodically delete these or does classic need the original to work


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> Just want to be clear that Classic will download the full raw file and not just the smart preview? Would it affect anything if I just periodically delete these or does classic need the original to work



Classic will download the original. If you delete the original in Classic, then I assume that Classic will send that delete message to the cloud as well, and so the image will be lost completely, but I haven't tried.


----------



## dws2384 (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Classic will download the original. If you delete the original in Classic, then I assume that Classic will send that delete message to the cloud as well, and so the image will be lost completely, but I haven't tried.



Hmm okay, looks like to really use CC you have to leave classic behind unless you want to deal with a bunch of wasted HD space and bandwidth re-downloading images you already have. Its a shame the didn’t just release this when all of the functionality from Classic was in CC, has created much more problems than necessary. 

Guess I will continue to use my current workflow, doesn’t seem like paying extra for this is worthwhile at the moment.

Great idea in theory, poorly implemented, poorly rolled out

Once again, thanks for your help


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> Hmm okay, looks like to really use CC you have to leave classic behind unless you want to deal with a bunch of wasted HD space and bandwidth re-downloading images you already have.



Not necessarily. If you do *not* make a local copy in Lightroom CC, you will only have one copy on your hard disk (the one downloaded by Classic).


----------



## dws2384 (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Not necessarily. If you do *not* make a local copy in Lightroom CC, you will only have one copy on your hard disk (the one downloaded by Classic).



True but them I am uploading all files to the cloud  from my computer and downloading them again at the same time. This is stupid and pointless especially with the file size of modern cameras


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> True but them I am uploading all files to the cloud  from my computer and downloading them again at the same time. This is stupid and pointless especially with the file size of modern cameras



That is indeed unavoidable if you want to try a combined workflow. To me that would be the irrelevant part, because I have a 400 Mb connection with unlimited data, but not everybody is that lucky.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 20, 2017)

dws2384 said:


> True but them I am uploading all files to the cloud  from my computer and downloading them again at the same time. This is stupid and pointless especially with the file size of modern cameras



It would probably help if you could explain a bit more about what you are trying to achieve? In your first post you mentioned that you "did the conversion process", what was that exactly.

Trying to use a combined Classic + LRCC workflow is probably not initially optimal, though can potentially be achieved once the understanding of how things work is in place. In the short term, using LRCC as simply another end-point of the cloud ecosystem (such as LRmobile or LRWeb) would probably be a better idea. But get back to us with your objectives and we can maybe help you figure it out.


----------

